# Event!!! Drunk Teamspeak Night



## dwesterny (Nov 17, 2015)

So we're trying this...

Friday November 20th at 7(ish) est Xyantha and I are planning drunken teamspeak night. Drinking and talking on the commputer!! All are welcome to join. Instructions for getting on teamspeak below. Excess sobriety may be grounds for removal from the server.

How to Setup TeamSpeak:
Download the client by going to http://www.teamspeak.com/
Select 'Free Download'
Follow installation instructions
ts53.gameservers.com:9105
password: [email protected]


----------



## BigChaz (Nov 17, 2015)

I will do this I like being drunk and I like being drunk with other people


----------



## dwesterny (Nov 18, 2015)

Also of note- sober people will not necessarily actually be kicked from teamspeak. Unless we feel like it. But mostly not.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Nov 18, 2015)

I am up, down and all over this . Hopefully i will know if i got the job and can be extra celebratory.

I am lining up my bartender (hub) already!

Ps - for those who type, you must type slurred lol!


----------



## loopytheone (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm going to buy a mic and join in!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Nov 18, 2015)

Yay!!!!!!!


----------



## dwesterny (Nov 18, 2015)

Ohhh alright! Need more participants in drunk night. For no reason, this:

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yPrtQ9AdoM0"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yPrtQ9AdoM0[/ame]


----------



## Melian (Nov 18, 2015)

Awww, I want to join, but a) no mic, and b) I have plans.


----------



## dwesterny (Nov 18, 2015)

Melian said:


> Awww, I want to join, but a) no mic, and b) I have plans.



Well we want you. On teamspeak that is. If all goes well perhaps a repeat at some point.


----------



## dwesterny (Nov 19, 2015)

Teamspeak drinking game idea: Every time Xyantha curses at a pet everyone drinks.

Taking other suggestions.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Nov 19, 2015)

Oh man, that would make everyone SMASHED!

'cept that babycat is no longer allowed in the comp room after chewing the hub's headset...then immediately chewing his brand new expensive headset when he brought it home. 

What about every time I talk to one of my dogs? Loops will be on too, so we will likely be cooing the whole night


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Nov 19, 2015)

Melian said:


> Awww, I want to join, but a) no mic, and b) I have plans.



Also - we will miss youuuu!


----------



## loopytheone (Nov 19, 2015)

I was going to ask for suggestions for drinking games! I don't generally drink alcohol unprompted so you'll need to make it into a game if you want to see me drunk! =p


----------



## Melian (Nov 19, 2015)

If you really want everyone to get drunk (and perhaps die, depending on the episode, ie. don't watch the Woodhouse as pope decoy one), play this game:

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BzTI96XIIAAi8aU.jpg


----------



## loopytheone (Nov 19, 2015)

Also, I feel the need to point out that 7pm est is midnight where I live and I have (volunteer) work in the morning. =p


----------



## LeoGibson (Nov 19, 2015)

Sounds like a lot of fun. I wish I could join in, but already had other plans. Hopefully there will be a second one in the future I can pop in to!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Nov 19, 2015)

Absolutely!! 

For future ones, we can already throw out dates that work for each of us! 

Ps for those that cringe at the drunken debauchery that is implicit, its usually me slurring and laughing, dwes laughing and mocking me, and lucca laughing at us both!


----------



## dwesterny (Nov 20, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Absolutely!!
> 
> For future ones, we can already throw out dates that work for each of us!
> 
> Ps for those that cringe at the drunken debauchery that is implicit, its usually me slurring and laughing, dwes laughing and mocking me, and lucca laughing at us both!



Yeah, no drunken debauchery permitted. This will be a somber (if not sober) evening for reflection and meditation. I plan on reciting translated Sanskrit poetry and similarly classy shit.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Nov 20, 2015)

I'll even drink the wine from a glass instead of the bottle! Classy and all.

Just kidding! (Because wine is gross).


----------



## loopytheone (Nov 20, 2015)

I have snacks and cider, I'm so ready for this! =p


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Nov 20, 2015)

I have gin (for gin and fizz) and whisky (for old fashioneds) and a bartender who is totally up to the challenge. Lets dooooo it hehe


----------



## dwesterny (Nov 20, 2015)

Gin and fizz with the egg white? I'd rather just have a gin and club soda with lime. I might drink Martinis tonight. If I do that I'll likely be incoherent in an hour and passed out in 2. If I pass out with the headset on you can listen to me snoring...


----------



## dwesterny (Nov 20, 2015)

loopytheone said:


> I have snacks and cider, I'm so ready for this! =p


Hmm snack food. I had not considered this. I am thinking goat cheese, olives, hummus, baba ghanoush, tabouli and stuffed grape leaves.

Or I could just be lazy fat guy and get pizza bites...


----------



## LeoGibson (Nov 20, 2015)

Y'all are going to have way more fun than me. I get Miller Lite and a pop country George Strait sound-a-like. aka/Easton Corbin.


----------



## Tubbyduck (Nov 20, 2015)

Cool times! I should be involving myself in this. Just gonna have a nap before I get drunk though!


----------



## LeoGibson (Nov 20, 2015)

I shan't be on tonight, however I am drinking an ale at present and will be on in a few minutes if there is anyone starting a wee bit early and wants to chat.


----------



## loopytheone (Nov 20, 2015)

Get yo ass on here! =D


----------



## dwesterny (Nov 20, 2015)

Great success.hee hee heee


----------



## Tubbyduck (Nov 20, 2015)

Thankyou everyone for a good night of chat and drinking. It was nice to meet you all. Hope we can do this again sometime.


----------



## dwesterny (Nov 21, 2015)

I really laughed harder than I can remember in a long time.


----------



## cinnamitch (Nov 21, 2015)

LeoGibson said:


> Y'all are going to have way more fun than me. I get Miller Lite and a pop country George Strait sound-a-like. aka/Easton Corbin.



Gag to both.


----------



## tankyguy (Nov 21, 2015)

Tonight was very fun. The random interjection of vore made it memorable.


----------



## dwesterny (Nov 21, 2015)

I seem to have a bit of a headache today.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Nov 21, 2015)

My tummy is a bit upset, but a coffee solved my headache.

You guys (and gals) were awesome 

I hope we didn't traumatize Durin, he didn't meet us at our most intellectual!


----------



## Durin (Nov 21, 2015)

Ahhh now i need safe place or is it a safe word I can never remember

I had a good time I just started later or earlier depending on which time your in


----------



## LeoGibson (Nov 21, 2015)

cinnamitch said:


> Gag to both.



The Miller was the best part! It's my go-to domestic beer when I go somewhere with a limited selection. Plus I can drink quite a few without getting too full or buzzed. 

I'm still not a fan of the guy, but his live show wasn't too bad. His band was good and he did a bunch of traditional country covers and not just pop country schlock. The night turned out ok, but I bet it still wasn't as much fun as these folks had. Glad I got to be around for a little of it


----------



## BigChaz (Nov 21, 2015)

I completely fuckin forgot about this


----------



## lucca23v2 (Nov 21, 2015)

Last night was funny. I am just so mad my computer was being a dick and not in a good way. We have to do this again!

~~~~~

I think we also need a visual of the kind of writing that was discussed yesterday.. lol!


----------



## loopytheone (Nov 22, 2015)

I had lots of fun drunk chatting with/at you all! <3

And yes, I did get up at 7 am the next morning and go volunteering all day.


----------



## Durin (Nov 22, 2015)

I just have to say the UK contingent were awesome staying up to the wee hours of the morning


----------



## lucca23v2 (Nov 22, 2015)

Durin said:


> I just have to say the UK contingent were awesome staying up to the wee hours of the morning



I completely agree!!!! Kudos to them!!!!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Nov 22, 2015)

Next time I at least shall try to do it in a day off so i can stick to their time instead. Start drinking at noon? I shall manage!


----------



## lucca23v2 (Nov 22, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Next time I at least shall try to do it in a day off so i can stick to their time instead. Start drinking at noon? I shall manage!



Count me in.. I will take a day off of work for this!


----------



## loopytheone (Nov 23, 2015)

That would be awesome!


----------



## Tubbyduck (Nov 23, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Next time I at least shall try to do it in a day off so i can stick to their time instead. Start drinking at noon? I shall manage!


 
Lawls, Yeah that would be awesome.


----------



## dwesterny (Nov 23, 2015)

I could start early afternoon (est) on a Saturday. Maybe this time I will remember more of what was discussed. Clearly I need to begin planning my beverage and snack arrangements now. Actually Xy just mail me homemade snack foods.


----------



## Durin (Nov 23, 2015)

I might plan ahead and actually stock up on alcohol I would like to consume rather than relying on what's in the fridge at the time


----------



## dwesterny (Nov 27, 2015)

Saturday Dec 12 as a possible date work for anyone else? Starting early afternoon EST / evening GMT. I may have something come up this weekend but right now its free for me. If an alternate day works better, suggest it!


----------



## lucca23v2 (Nov 27, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> Saturday Dec 12 as a possible date work for anyone else? Starting early afternoon EST / evening GMT. I may have something come up this weekend but right now its free for me. If an alternate day works better, suggest it!



The 12th works for me. I am stocked.. and I have plenty of free time coming. I am off the last two weeks of the year and every Friday for the next 3 weeks!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Nov 27, 2015)

May not work for me, that is RP night...but it is near christmas so the schedule goes wonky. Ill see!! I wouldnt be on closer than 330 tho


----------



## dwesterny (Nov 27, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> May not work for me, that is RP night...but it is near christmas so the schedule goes wonky. Ill see!! I wouldnt be on closer than 330 tho



Hmm well Xy's ambivert ways are the glue holds drunk TS night together.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Nov 27, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> Hmm well Xy's ambivert ways are the glue holds drunk TS night together.



R E S T E C P - wait, why is everyone laughing? 

I could do that sat before or sat after more easily, as those wouldnt be game nights! May even cancel agility that day if i can..


----------



## loopytheone (Nov 30, 2015)

I work saturday day time but I'm around from about 5pm (GMT) onwards on saturdays. I'd happily stay up all night and mumble at you all again. =p


----------



## dwesterny (Nov 30, 2015)

loopytheone said:


> I work saturday day time but I'm around from about 5pm (GMT) onwards on saturdays. I'd happily stay up all night and mumble at you all again. =p



1 or 2 pm est would be 6 or 7 for you, no?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Dec 1, 2015)

Change of plans. No agility, instead i need to go stare at a friend try on wedding dresses. Blah. But i asked for no game that day, so hopefully i will be available at 3-4pm


----------



## loopytheone (Dec 1, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> 1 or 2 pm est would be 6 or 7 for you, no?



I checked and that is right. =)


----------



## Tad (Dec 1, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Change of plans. No agility, instead i need to go stare at a friend try on wedding dresses. Blah. But i asked for no game that day, so hopefully i will be available at 3-4pm



Are you allowed to make her try on the occasional really ugly one, just to make up for whatever bridesmaid dress you'll probably end up wearing? 

(I just hope she isn't all angsty about size -- you are already earning serious friend points without having to talk her down if she gets the best fit from a size 8 instead of her usual 6, or whatever)

On the plus side, after that you should be ready for the serious drinking!


----------



## Tubbyduck (Dec 4, 2015)

ROCKET LEAGUE... Sorry got excited, that happens. But yeah! Drunk TeamSpeak Night Huge Success. Ever.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Dec 5, 2015)

Eta 4pm!!!


----------



## dwesterny (Dec 5, 2015)

Is this today?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Dec 5, 2015)

Well i think me and tubbyduck are lmao.

Imma be drinking just cuz anyway =p
Edit: just got tricked into babysitting a puppy so now i am a maybe...ugh!


----------



## loopytheone (Dec 5, 2015)

I thought it was next week...?


----------



## dwesterny (Dec 5, 2015)

Do both imo! !!!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tubbyduck (Dec 5, 2015)

Lawls, I thought it was on Friday, but hey, I'm up for it tonight too.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Dec 5, 2015)

Is anyone on?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Dec 5, 2015)

Me and Tubbyduck are on!


----------



## lucca23v2 (Dec 5, 2015)

on the old channel?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Dec 5, 2015)

Oh. forgot to change it to the new one. so yes?


----------



## dwesterny (Dec 5, 2015)

Is the old one working now?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## lucca23v2 (Dec 5, 2015)

yes.. it is


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Dec 5, 2015)

Yes! Can't keep a good Ice Cream and Bondage Emporium down!


----------



## dwesterny (Dec 5, 2015)

ts53.gameservers.com:9105
password: [email protected]

This server is up and we're using it forget the other one!


----------



## Tubbyduck (Dec 5, 2015)

TeamDrunk is up and running. Oh so you like to drink? Oh so you like to team? Let's do this! There's no I in team but there is in Join in and let's do this! 

Regular terms and conditions apply.


----------



## loopytheone (Dec 7, 2015)

Do we have any kinda schedule/plans for when these nights are happening? Kinda makes it hard to join in if not...


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Dec 7, 2015)

The actual event is the 12th!

Me and tubbyduck got confused about the date and did an impromptu one and some people joined.


----------



## loopytheone (Dec 9, 2015)

Hahaha, that sounds awesome! xD


----------



## dwesterny (Dec 10, 2015)

Any chance we could move drunk teamspeak night from this week to the 19th? Please post if that would work for you. A few people have mentioned conflicts this week.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Dec 10, 2015)

Any night is good for me.. the 19th even better since i start my vacation on the 18th.. i will already be drunk on the 19th

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Dec 10, 2015)

Ooooooh i would be on vacation too!!!!


----------



## dwesterny (Dec 10, 2015)

Awesome! I am not on vacation but I suspect my constant tardiness, unpleasant demeanor, passive-agressive behavior and generally foul odor will have caused me to be fired by that time. So I'll be fee!!!!


----------



## loopytheone (Dec 11, 2015)

I can only do the 19th for a little while as I have to be in london the next day ^^;


----------



## dwesterny (Dec 11, 2015)

What time do you think you can do on the 19th? I could try and be on tomorrow for a while too, if we want to kind of do both. This is probably not the easiest month for this with the holidays and all that. Maybe we should just be content with smaller hangouts this month and try and plan something with everyone available in January.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Dec 11, 2015)

I can do either or both days - game got csncelled


----------



## dwesterny (Dec 11, 2015)

I'll be on tomorrow as early as I can. I'm not sure how much work from home I will have.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Dec 11, 2015)

i can do 330 to like 7 this weekend

After 4pm all night next week


----------



## loopytheone (Dec 12, 2015)

I'mm eating dinner and then I'm all yours, guys! ^.~


----------



## dwesterny (Dec 12, 2015)

I have like 4 more hours of work to do today  I'll be on as soon as its done

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## loopytheone (Dec 12, 2015)

No worries Dwes! 

Everybody else, get your butts online, I'm by myself here! Tubbyduck, you are letting the UK side down! And I need Tankyguy, he's my favourite mute.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Dec 12, 2015)

3:30 for me (for a bit)!


----------



## dwesterny (Dec 19, 2015)

Drunk Teamspeak is being attempted tonight starting roughly at 3:30 EST! If you can make it post what time you hope to be on!


----------



## dwesterny (Dec 19, 2015)

On now with Xy if anyone wants to join.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Dec 19, 2015)

I rz on....!


----------



## loopytheone (Dec 20, 2015)

Sorry I missed this! I unexpectedly got invited to a party with the people from the farm and had to drink cider there instead! =p


----------



## Tubbyduck (Dec 20, 2015)

I'm so sorry I crashed my pc last night, it was late, I was drunk, Totally fell to sleep afterwards. I'll drink more another time with ya guys.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Dec 20, 2015)

Oh good - I thought it was me!

And Loops - that sounds like hilarious fun, esp b/c half of them are such babies still!


----------



## loopytheone (Dec 21, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> And Loops - that sounds like hilarious fun, esp b/c half of them are such babies still!



It was awesome! It was only the over 18s there though. Half of them are regulars in the pub we went to so we got lots of shout outs and they played a mix of 80/90s party tunes and christmas songs so we just sat around and danced and sang for hours!


----------



## dwesterny (Jan 25, 2016)

Anyone up for drunk teamspeak on either 1/30 or 2/6?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Jan 25, 2016)

30th works for me


----------



## loopytheone (Jan 25, 2016)

Me too! =D


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 29, 2016)

I've never done this but would be up for it!


----------



## MattB (Jan 29, 2016)

Hmmm. Is drunkenness mandatory?


----------



## dwesterny (Jan 29, 2016)

MattB said:


> Hmmm. Is drunkenness mandatory?



There is a 5 drink minimum but I will drink your 5 for you. So no.


----------



## dwesterny (Jan 29, 2016)

dwesterny said:


> MattB said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm. Is drunkenness mandatory?
> ...



Although if you are going to deal with Xyantha for an extended period of time sobriety is highly discouraged.


----------



## loopytheone (Jan 30, 2016)

Guess which moron just remembered she is going out for a meal tonight with the family! >n> I might make a brief appearance afterwards though.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Jan 30, 2016)

dwesterny said:


> Anyone up for drunk teamspeak on either 1/30 or 2/6?



What time today?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Jan 30, 2016)

dwesterny said:


> Although if you are going to deal with Xyantha for an extended period of time sobriety is highly discouraged.




*shrugs affably*

Ill be on around 630 pm est. hopefully earlier but we shall see


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Jan 30, 2016)

Be late an hour


----------



## dwesterny (Jan 30, 2016)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Be late an hour



I see how it is. I'm in TS all waiting and whatnot. Alone! 

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZkERB6dU_Y"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZkERB6dU_Y[/ame]

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o22i_gqAf_o"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o22i_gqAf_o[/ame]

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpzqQst-Sg8"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpzqQst-Sg8[/ame]

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oyTOZCfp8OY"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oyTOZCfp8OY[/ame]


----------



## lucca23v2 (Jan 30, 2016)

I was on a bit before 6:30 and there was no on there.. I just logged on and no one there..is everyone already drunk and can't remember to log on?lol
or do I have the wrong room?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Jan 30, 2016)

I rz on. Better late than never I suppose.

(Sans getting my pizza).

And I hope you aren't wating raiders again Dwes. Because if you are, I will totally humalong to the dramatic music like last time.


----------



## dwesterny (Jan 31, 2016)

Good turnout last night. Xy, tanky, lucca and crumbling. Great to hear Crumbling, although as I said I prefer Scotsmen a wee bit more surly and dour with more growl to the voice.


----------



## loopytheone (Jan 31, 2016)

Did Tankyguy actually talk this time? =p


----------



## Durin (Feb 1, 2016)

oops i missed this


----------



## tankyguy (Feb 1, 2016)

loopytheone said:


> Did Tankyguy actually talk this time? =p



Actually, I read aloud selected passages from the Iliad, to everyone's bemusement. You missed it.


----------



## Crumbling (Feb 1, 2016)

tankyguy said:


> Actually, I read aloud selected passages from the Iliad, to everyone's bemusement. You missed it.



I'm really sorry that I started laughing when you started with

_"Father of the shining bolt, dark misted, what is this you said?..."_ 

I really wasn't expecting your voice to be that high pitched.


----------



## dwesterny (Feb 1, 2016)

Crumbling said:


> I'm really sorry that I started laughing when you started with
> 
> _"Father of the shining bolt, dark misted, what is this you said?..."_
> 
> I really wasn't expecting your voice to be that high pitched.


Translating it into english really cheapens the experience. His reading in the original ancient greek was far more moving than you've made it sound.


----------



## LeoGibson (Feb 1, 2016)

I hate I couldn't get drunk and talk with y'all! Sounds like a good time was had.

I may be on in a little while though if anyone wants to shoot the breeze. I'll check in when I get my chores finished.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Feb 1, 2016)

Twas fun!! And nice hearing Crumbling for the first time! Especially him insulting certain american politicians who may or may not have a resemblance to an orangutan.

For those that missed - there will be another, I am sure!


----------



## lucca23v2 (Feb 5, 2016)

See Xy.. this is what i was saying.. this thing.. i swear it is still mooing at me..







Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## agouderia (Feb 5, 2016)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Twas fun!! And nice hearing Crumbling for the first time! Especially him insulting certain american politicians who may or may not have a resemblance to an orangutan.
> 
> For those that missed - there will be another, I am sure!



Please stop insulting orangutans! They are a highly intelligent, socially competent species!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Feb 5, 2016)

There is still an unfortunate physical resemblance.


---

Lucca -
Delicious! You nibble the edges and i will eat the inside!


----------



## lucca23v2 (Feb 5, 2016)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Lucca -
> Delicious! You nibble the edges and i will eat the inside!


 
To a dirty mind like mine.. this comes off all kinds of wrong...

I am laughing so hard I think I am going to pee on myself.


----------



## dwesterny (Feb 7, 2016)

Proposing date 2/27 for next drunk team speak. If it works let us know what time, if it doesn't work what does?

I totally promise more bizarre background music when I talk on mic.
[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwgjM-teND8"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwgjM-teND8[/ame]


----------



## lucca23v2 (Feb 7, 2016)

I am in 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## loopytheone (Feb 7, 2016)

I'm in! =D


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Feb 8, 2016)

Me too!!!!


----------



## dwesterny (Feb 8, 2016)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Me too!!!!



**strongly considers shutting the server**


----------



## lucca23v2 (Feb 8, 2016)

dwesterny said:


> **strongly considers shutting the server**


 
Oh shush.. the last time you know full well that when she stepped away from the keyboard the silence was deafening....

and before dwes gets to it.. I am not saying that Xy talks a lot... lol


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Feb 8, 2016)

A lot is aways in perspective!!

Dwes never talks then complains he cant get a word in edgewise.

Plus silence is awkward.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Feb 8, 2016)

Silence is very awkward... plus you have funny stories..lol

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## dwesterny (Feb 8, 2016)

I will be the bigger person and not respond to these unsubstantiated accusations.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Feb 8, 2016)

dwesterny said:


> I will be the bigger person...



Yes. Yes you will.


----------



## DianaSSBBW (Feb 8, 2016)

Are you guys chatting this evening?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Feb 8, 2016)

I can come on for an hour - from 830 to 930 est


----------



## Cobra Verde (Feb 8, 2016)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I can come on for an hour - from 830 to 930 est



That was one word away from being really impressive.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Feb 8, 2016)

Cobra Verde said:


> That was one word away from being really impressive.


 
Ha!!!

...that actually sounds unpleasant. I mean, like physically exhausting.


----------



## dwesterny (Feb 19, 2016)

dwesterny said:


> Proposing date 2/27 for next drunk team speak. If it works let us know what time, if it doesn't work what does?



Things that go *BUMP* in the thread. Reminder 2/27 is drunk teamspeak night. Be there or be... somewhere else. Or I suppose you could do neither and exist in an incorporeal state if you really want to be difficult about things.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Feb 19, 2016)

Still good for it. Ps i will be on tonight around 7pm est.


----------



## LeoGibson (Feb 19, 2016)

I see how it is. Y'all wait until I go back to work then come out and chat!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Feb 19, 2016)

Dude! I work during the day (or at least am physically present at my desk)


----------



## LeoGibson (Feb 19, 2016)

I work during the day too missy! It just so happens that most of those times are on the weekend and I'm off during the middle of the week.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Feb 19, 2016)

Date night next wednesday then??


----------



## LeoGibson (Feb 19, 2016)

I'm not off next Wed. I'm pretty well hit-or-miss really. Plus if have a lot going on I don't make it on either. I'm just busting your lady balls a little.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Feb 19, 2016)

They appreciate the luvin


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Feb 19, 2016)

dwesterny said:


> Things that go *BUMP* in the thread. Reminder 2/27 is drunk teamspeak night. Be there or be... somewhere else. Or I suppose you could do neither and exist in an incorporeal state if you really want to be difficult about things.



OMG Dwes is being all "blah blah you buried my update" so here


----------



## dwesterny (Feb 19, 2016)

Reminder 2/27 is drunk teamspeak night. Be there or be... elsewhere! Go bump yourself Xy!


----------



## dwesterny (Feb 23, 2016)

Drunk TS 2/27 so far we got Xy, Lucca, Loopy planning on coming. Who else is in?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Feb 23, 2016)

Crumbling, chaz, durin, any of you boys down?


----------



## Durin (Feb 23, 2016)

I am planning on hanging out!

Always fun


----------



## dwesterny (Feb 23, 2016)

Durin said:


> I am planning on hanging out!
> 
> Always fun



Nice. What time is everyone thinking?


----------



## BigChaz (Feb 23, 2016)

I'm in, fuck it


----------



## Crumbling (Feb 23, 2016)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Crumbling, chaz, durin, any of you boys down?



I'm a fairly solid 'probably not', I've got conjugal visitation this weekend :blush:.

And need to be away early on Sunday to co-sign paperwork/help with moving into our new house.


----------



## dwesterny (Feb 23, 2016)

BigChaz said:


> I'm in, fuck it


Excellent.



Crumbling said:


> I'm a fairly solid 'probably not', I've got conjugal visitation this weekend :blush:.


In that case just log on and leave the microphone transmitting. We'll provide commentary and cheering.


----------



## loopytheone (Feb 23, 2016)

I dunno if I am or not... I have only mobile internet here with barely any download limit, so I'd have to stay at my mum's and sleep on the floor if I wanted to join in...


----------



## BigChaz (Feb 23, 2016)

loopytheone said:


> I dunno if I am or not... I have only mobile internet here with barely any download limit, so I'd have to stay at my mum's and sleep on the floor if I wanted to join in...




Guess you better get your mom to clear some space


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Feb 23, 2016)

The floor is an approved space to lay down after drinking.

But boo for no internets!!


----------



## dwesterny (Feb 23, 2016)

loopytheone said:


> I dunno if I am or not... I have only mobile internet here with barely any download limit, so I'd have to stay at my mum's and sleep on the floor if I wanted to join in...



Do you know what the down/up limits are and how much you have left? 27th is almost the end of the month and TS doesn't use much. 

https://support.teamspeakusa.com/index.php?/Knowledgebase/Article/View/7/12/how-much-bandwidth-does-teamspeak-require



> DOWN: 2 * 12.3 Kbit/s = 24.6 Kbit/s
> UP: 1 * 12.3 Kbit/s = 12.3 Kbit/s



At that rate you're talking a total of what, 16 megabytes per hour? It nerds, help me out here. Also this is using the highest quality encoding, we are set to a lower quality, which should use substantially less.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Feb 23, 2016)

Sorry, kb is so low its like the milimeter of the data world. Soo small! Poor loopy!!!!!!!!


----------



## dwesterny (Feb 23, 2016)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Sorry, kb is so low its like the milimeter of the data world. Soo small! Poor loopy!!!!!!!!



Yeah I bet she could feel every kilobit. Pervert.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Feb 23, 2016)

dwesterny said:


> Nice. What time is everyone thinking?


Whatever time works best for everyone.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Feb 24, 2016)

dwesterny said:


> Yeah I bet she could feel every kilobit. Pervert.




Coming from the one who posted a pic of the inside of his belly button. 

I'll be on around 6pm est i think


----------



## BigChaz (Feb 24, 2016)

Anyone have any good shot suggestions that we could all do? We should all do shots of the same thing.


----------



## dwesterny (Feb 24, 2016)

BigChaz said:


> Anyone have any good shot suggestions that we could all do? We should all do shots of the same thing.


I typically only drink shots of bourbon, rye or maybe ice cold vodka. Even tequila i only buy the aged stuff and it's a waste in shots. I really like to taste my liquor and let it sit on my tongue (no fucking comments about this weirdos) for a while. I'm thinking red wine drunk for Saturday personally. I went greek snacks last time. I'm thinking spanish this time. Manchego cheese, iberico ham, good olives, crustini and some kind of spread for the bread.


----------



## dwesterny (Feb 24, 2016)

Ohh I could make sangria!


----------



## lucca23v2 (Feb 24, 2016)

Well.. whatever you guys decided.. let me know so that i can go purchase it if i need to before the event

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Durin (Feb 24, 2016)

I will wander on around 10pm est


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Feb 24, 2016)

Shots are usually wasted in my house (we only have high brow stuff here  )

But i will do a shot equivalent by drinking some straight scotch? I refuse to shoot Dalhwinnie.

My plans include scotch, maybe an old fashioned, gin fizz maybe...?


----------



## ouroboros (Feb 24, 2016)

I might be in, but I'm still not sure what my plans are for this weekend and what kind of internet I'm going to have.


----------



## dwesterny (Feb 24, 2016)

ouroboros said:


> I might be in, but I'm still not sure what my plans are for this weekend and what kind of internet I'm going to have.



Woohooo!!!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Feb 24, 2016)

ouroboros said:


> I might be in, but I'm still not sure what my plans are for this weekend and what kind of internet I'm going to have.


 

nice!!!!!!


----------



## dwesterny (Feb 27, 2016)

Sangria was prepared last night. 2 bottles of rioja, 1 lime sliced, 1 lemon sliced, 1 blood orange sliced, 2 apples cubed, 1/2 cup of orange juice, 4 shots of raspberry vodka and 2 tablespoons of sugar. Taste test last night before it really marinated was excellent so it should be even better by tonight.


----------



## loopytheone (Feb 27, 2016)

Cider is go! Cider is go!

I'm all alone, come join me!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Feb 27, 2016)

I will be on in 10 min, i need to kick my bartender's butt to get him going


----------



## dwesterny (Feb 27, 2016)

They're talking about anime. Shoot me.


----------



## tankyguy (Feb 27, 2016)

dwesterny said:


> They're talking about anime.



Only when you're listening...


----------



## tankyguy (Feb 27, 2016)

I'll never know if turtles can get too fat for their shell.


----------



## dwesterny (Feb 27, 2016)

Haha good night of chat. Despite being mocked for my loud breathing... Jerks!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Feb 27, 2016)

tankyguy said:


> I'll never know if turtles can get too fat for their shell.



Tis a quesion I have long considered.


And yes, lots of fun!


----------



## dwesterny (Feb 28, 2016)

My sangria was way too tasty and easy to drink, maybe a little too much vodka. I was adding like 20% club soda to make it fizzy at first but once I realize how quickly I was getting hammered I upped the club soda to like 50%. Drinking it out of a pint glass instead of like a wine glass also did not help... Went through 2 liters of club soda in the course of the night.


----------



## loopytheone (Feb 28, 2016)

I got told by my mum that she went to the bathroom last night and heard me laughing in my room... apparently she says she's never heard me properly, unashamedly laugh like that since I was a little kid. :blush:

Guess picking on Dwes is a truly great form of entertainment!


----------



## dwesterny (Feb 28, 2016)

I think last night was our highest turnout ever. We just needed tubbyduck and crumbling there. 

I wonder if we could do an online card or board game of some type? I mean the conversation was very lively so it's not like it's needed but it might be fun. Thoughts? Although I guess mocking me does count as a game of sorts...


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Feb 29, 2016)

Baha Loopy - tormenting Dwes is awesome, especially when he is so drunk all he can do in defense is laugh uproriously and say "shut up!!"

I would be up for something! I tend to chatter to fill silence so it would probably make me more quiet


----------



## dwesterny (Feb 29, 2016)

I tried to find an online multiplayer cards against humanity but there doesn't seem to be one. 

I'm glad tormenting inebriated me amused you. I like you guys better when I'm drunk.


----------



## dwesterny (Feb 29, 2016)

Wait a minute... Submerged drunken memory surfacing. Did I correctly guess the identity of loopy's booth sitting wallbreaking man from another fatty site? I think I did!


----------



## Durin (Mar 6, 2016)

We could all create accounts on roll20 and play AnD or cards together (uses Google chrome


----------



## dwesterny (Mar 9, 2016)

Drunk Team Speak proposed date! April 9th. Let s know if you can attend and whether or not you have interest in involving an online role playing or card game.


No Xyantha, we will not do erotic role playing games. Pervert.


----------



## Crumbling (Mar 9, 2016)

dwesterny said:


> Drunk Team Speak proposed date! April 9th. Let s know if you can attend and whether or not you have interest in involving an online role playing or card game.



Alas and alack... I'm (somewhat ironically) attending a gaming convention that weekend. Looking forward to seeing some old friends ... and just playing games again.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Mar 9, 2016)

Or april 23


----------



## BigChaz (Mar 9, 2016)

I'll be there


----------



## dwesterny (Mar 9, 2016)

BigChaz said:


> I'll be there



Do both dates work?


----------



## lucca23v2 (Mar 9, 2016)

I will try to make it for April 9th. April 23rd i will definately be on.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## loopytheone (Mar 10, 2016)

I will try for both! =D



dwesterny said:


> No Xyantha, we will not do erotic role playing games. Pervert.



So.... strip poker it is, then?


----------



## dwesterny (Mar 10, 2016)

loopytheone said:


> So.... strip poker it is, then?


I don't know, that would require that I wear clothes at all. I usually chat naked.



Which explains the heavy breathing I was mocked for.


----------



## BigChaz (Mar 10, 2016)

loopytheone said:


> I will try for both! =D
> 
> 
> 
> So.... strip poker it is, then?



That would require us to be using video chat!


----------



## dwesterny (Mar 10, 2016)

BigChaz said:


> That would require us to be using video chat!



Just imagining tankyguy on camera but still typing instead of talking. Or with the camera zoomed in on his keyboard as he types.


----------



## tankyguy (Mar 10, 2016)

dwesterny said:


> Just imagining tankyguy on camera but still typing instead of talking. Or with the camera zoomed in on his keyboard as he types.



Naw, I'd just use something like FaceRig; and still not talk, so the avatar just leers and blinks at you.
https://facerig.com/


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Mar 10, 2016)

dwesterny said:


> just imagining tankyguy on camera but still typing instead of talking. Or with the camera zoomed in on his keyboard as he types.


 
lmfao!!!!!

Or face swap with something else, like snorlax

http://youtu.be/D15TQOojezQ


----------



## Durin (Mar 10, 2016)

April 9th I have a mini gaming convention I am running so I will not be able to attend.

April 23rd looks good.

Let me know if we are using anything other than teamspeak!

Thanks


----------



## dwesterny (Mar 10, 2016)

If we do try roll20 we would need a GM. Not it.


----------



## Durin (Mar 10, 2016)

I could gm pathfinder but seeing as I don't get on till 10pm eastern I'm probably not the best choice


----------



## Durin (Mar 10, 2016)

we could just do a google hangout


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Mar 10, 2016)

I can either drink, or game. Can't do both, its too haaaaard


----------



## dwesterny (Mar 10, 2016)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I can either drink, or game. Can't do both, its too haaaaard



I would go with drinking over game. Or we could pick a game simple enough to do while drinking heavily.


----------



## loopytheone (Mar 11, 2016)

dwesterny said:


> I would go with drinking over game. Or we could pick a game simple enough to do while drinking heavily.



Simple games ftw! That way I might actually be able to play/understand the rules!


----------



## dwesterny (Mar 11, 2016)

Maybe we should do a poll to see who wants to do what.


----------



## Durin (Mar 20, 2016)

oops sorry i cant join you on the 23rd either


----------



## dwesterny (Mar 22, 2016)

Durin said:


> oops sorry i cant join you on the 23rd either



Unacceptable!


----------



## warwagon86 (Mar 23, 2016)

Ooo I could actually be about to participate in this &#128077;&#128077;

Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Mar 23, 2016)

Yay new people!


----------



## lucca23v2 (Mar 23, 2016)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I can either drink, or game. Can't do both, its too haaaaard


I think you doing both would be awesome! Lol

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## loopytheone (Mar 24, 2016)

I keep reading this thread as 'Team Drunkspeak', which I think sums it up pretty well!


----------



## x0emnem0x (Mar 31, 2016)

I want to be a part of this sometime in the future.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Apr 1, 2016)

More the merrier!!!


----------



## x0emnem0x (Apr 2, 2016)

Someone Facebook me the next time this is happening. XD


----------



## lucca23v2 (Apr 2, 2016)

What day did we settle on April 9th, 19th, or 23rd????

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## dwesterny (Apr 9, 2016)

I could be on tonight at around 8 est or on the 23rd.


----------



## loopytheone (Apr 9, 2016)

I'm gonna be on tonight! Probably around 11pm GMT.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Apr 9, 2016)

I voted 23 but i may be able to pop on tonhght


----------



## Cobra Verde (Apr 9, 2016)

Does anyone perchance know if you can use this on a Chromebook? I've been searching but it doesn't appear possible.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Apr 9, 2016)

I rz on. And writing, while I still have the capacity too.

I don't think ts is compatible, sorry


----------



## loopytheone (Apr 10, 2016)

So, I stayed up til half five in the morning last night. And got Dwes to take a picture of a teacup whilst he accidentally ordered $60 of pizza. Typical saturday night for drunk Dims crowd clearly!


----------



## dwesterny (Apr 10, 2016)

loopytheone said:


> picture of a teacup


It's just a shame Xy had logged off at that point else there would have been two girls and one tea cup.


----------



## dwesterny (Apr 10, 2016)

If you want to do a drunk teamspeak on 4/23 say so here. Too lazy to come up with a game so drunken rambling unless you all come up with something.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Apr 10, 2016)

I am in for the 23rd

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## loopytheone (Apr 11, 2016)

I'm up for the 23rd.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Apr 11, 2016)

dwesterny said:


> It's just a shame Xy had logged off at that point else there would have been two girls and one tea cup.


 
what does this meeeaannn


-----

I am up for the 23rd!


----------



## Crumbling (Apr 11, 2016)

dwesterny said:


> If you want to do a drunk teamspeak on 4/23 say so here. Too lazy to come up with a game so drunken rambling unless you all come up with something.



Provisionally in for the 23rd.

And...

http://pretendyoure.xyz/zy/ as a game suggestion, it's a cards against humanity clone.. free web play. You can do private games for 
lots of players with space in the rooms for even more observers so everyone can be included even if they're not currently playing.

Cards Against Humanity is 'mature content' and pretty much guaranteed to be offensive at some point. So player discretion is advised.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Apr 11, 2016)

cards against humanity is pretty good and doesn't require too much braining, I'd be up for that!

(ps I am a terrible person, as this game would reveal)


----------



## dwesterny (Apr 18, 2016)

Reminder! Less than a week. Strongly considering making sangria again for this if I can find a liver donor for the next day.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Apr 18, 2016)

I won't be able to drink. &#128547;... but i will be on...

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Apr 19, 2016)

I shall be on!


----------



## loopytheone (Apr 19, 2016)

I have a bottle opener and five bottles of cider so I think it is safe to say that I'm in, guys! :bow:


----------



## x0emnem0x (Apr 22, 2016)

So, I'm off the 23rd... If I am not too busy, I may be around.


----------



## Crumbling (Apr 22, 2016)

So yesterday... I got a couple of pounds of strawberries.

They've been macerating overnight in fridge overnight and by saturday will be about a quart of strawberry sorbet. 

Nothing cleans out the cabinet faster than frozen daiquiritas


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Apr 22, 2016)

I'm going to be a gin and tonic girl!


----------



## dwesterny (Apr 22, 2016)

Crumbling said:


> So yesterday... I got a couple of pounds of strawberries.
> 
> They've been macerating overnight in fridge overnight and by saturday will be about a quart of strawberry sorbet.
> 
> Nothing cleans out the cabinet faster than frozen daiquiritas



Shaken or blended?


----------



## Crumbling (Apr 22, 2016)

dwesterny said:


> Shaken or blended?



Probably shaken.. since the strawberry slush is made ahead it will make for less cleanup.

plus i'm not entirely sure we have a non immersion blender anymore.


----------



## dwesterny (Apr 22, 2016)

Crumbling said:


> Probably shaken.. since the strawberry slush is made ahead it will make for less cleanup.
> 
> plus i'm not entirely sure we have a non immersion blender anymore.



I approve and am now thinking of making some of this to alternate with Hemingway daiquiris.


----------



## loopytheone (Apr 22, 2016)

Being as classy as I always am, I bought some stella.


----------



## dwesterny (Apr 22, 2016)

I decided to copy crumbling and in his maceration. I have strawberries (and raspberries too) sugary liquefying. I got some Ron Diplomatico Blanco rum as well as bottle of maraschino liqueur, lime and grapefruits to make multiple types of daiquiri.


----------



## Crumbling (Apr 22, 2016)

dwesterny said:


> I decided to copy crumbling and in his maceration. I have strawberries (and raspberries too) sugary liquefying. I got some Ron Diplomatico Blanco rum as well as bottle of maraschino liqueur, lime and grapefruits to make multiple types of daiquiri.



I've been sampling already.

I can't feel my face.

this is probably because between my two drinks i've had halfa bottle of liquor :blink:


----------



## dwesterny (Apr 22, 2016)

Crumbling said:


> I've been sampling already.
> 
> I can't feel my face.
> 
> this is probably because between my two drinks i've had halfa bottle of liquor :blink:


I approve, sir!


----------



## BigChaz (Apr 22, 2016)

See you nerds tomorrow


----------



## dwesterny (Apr 22, 2016)

BigChaz said:


> See you nerds tomorrow



Pfft I'm no nerd, I'm one of the cool kids.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Apr 23, 2016)

By weight, you are like 3 of the cool kids (see, drunk ts night torture preamble)


----------



## lucca23v2 (Apr 23, 2016)

And so it begins...lol


----------



## dwesterny (Apr 23, 2016)

I am immune to such silliness. Or too drunk to notice. 

Drunk teamspeak night food has been handled. Being an original and creative person I bought a food dehydrator to make my own beef jerky. I have a bunch of coffee/maple syrup/hot sauce flavored jerky almost done drying and it is damn tasty. I'm glad I'm such an original thinker that I decided to make my own jerky. Yup, all my idea. I also have uncooked bratwursts I plan on boiling in beer then searing.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Apr 23, 2016)

Methinks i will make nachos tonight.


----------



## loopytheone (Apr 23, 2016)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> By weight, you are like 3 of the cool kids (see, drunk ts night torture preamble)



Bwahaha! Okay, I had a really rough day and this made me laugh so much! Thank you for that! :bow:

Also, I will probably be on later! The cider is on standby!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Apr 23, 2016)

Be on between 30 and 60 min from now


----------



## loopytheone (Apr 23, 2016)

I think I might have to be lame and give this a miss tonight, guys. Too much headache and tiredness. Soldier on without me! <3


----------



## Melian (Apr 23, 2016)

I talked to dwes about it and was possibly going to join you, tonight, but a bunch of ladies just invited themselves over to my place for predrinking (I know, what a hard life) so I will have to pass.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Apr 23, 2016)

tanky and i are disappointed!!


----------



## dwesterny (Apr 23, 2016)

Melian said:


> I talked to dwes about it and was possibly going to join you, tonight, but a bunch of ladies just invited themselves over to my place for predrinking (I know, what a hard life) so I will have to pass.



You're just shy, admit it. One of those quiet types.


----------



## Melian (Apr 23, 2016)

dwesterny said:


> You're just shy, admit it. One of those quiet types.



LOL.

Yes, that is totally it.


----------



## Melian (Apr 23, 2016)

I also slept until 15:30 today, thus, had no time to pick up my laptop with the mic.


----------



## BigChaz (Apr 23, 2016)

edit: nevermind ill try to show up, might be a bit late though so dont go to bed early


----------



## Melian (Apr 23, 2016)

BigChaz said:


> edit: nevermind ill try to show up, might be a bit late though so dont go to bed early



Lies. He's ditching you for my slut party.


----------



## BigChaz (Apr 23, 2016)

Melian said:


> I talked to dwes about it and was possibly going to join you, tonight, but a bunch of ladies just invited themselves over to my place for predrinking (I know, what a hard life) so I will have to pass.



Can I come drink with you and the ladies

edit again: damnit you beat me


----------



## Melian (Apr 23, 2016)

That was a weird string of edited responses....but yes, come to the slut party and be a slut.


----------



## BigChaz (Apr 23, 2016)

Melian said:


> That was a weird string of edited responses....but yes, come to the slut party and be a slut.



I'm gonna slut all over the place, wait till you see me in my little black dress. Gonna get slut all over your couch.


----------



## Melian (Apr 23, 2016)

BigChaz said:


> I'm gonna slut all over the place, wait till you see me in my little black dress. Gonna get slut all over your couch.



I'll have to clean all the slut residue off the couch so yours can make an impact


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Apr 23, 2016)

I'd totally be up for a drunk TS pic of you in a little black dress


----------



## Melian (Apr 23, 2016)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I'd totally be up for a drunk TS pic of you in a little black dress



You should all post pics of yourselves drunk so I can look at them tomorrow.


----------



## BigChaz (Apr 23, 2016)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I'd totally be up for a drunk TS pic of you in a little black dress



I don't actually have a black dress  I lied, I am sorry.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Apr 23, 2016)

Dwes chewing - 

Me: "you are eating a carrot, aren't you?"

Him: "no, it's ice."

Me: "Ah. Ice - the carrot of the water world."


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Apr 23, 2016)

BigChaz said:


> I don't actually have a black dress  I lied, I am sorry.


 
Tight black tshirt is also acceptable.


----------



## BigChaz (Apr 23, 2016)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Tight black tshirt is also acceptable.



Am i doing this right


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Apr 23, 2016)

ooo someone rep him.


----------



## loopytheone (Apr 24, 2016)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> ooo someone rep him.



Got him!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Apr 24, 2016)

It was fun, guy, even if Dwes ditched us


----------



## Crumbling (Apr 24, 2016)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> It was fun, guy, even if Dwes ditched us



he missed the turtle dicks


----------



## lucca23v2 (Apr 24, 2016)

He missed turtle dicks..and bald vaginas... and the hobbit cartoon convo...lol


Crumbling said:


> he missed the turtle dicks




Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Melian (Apr 24, 2016)

BigChaz said:


> Am i doing this right



Definitely.


----------



## dwesterny (Apr 24, 2016)

Sorry I left, had to deal with some stuff and stuff. Stuff was dealt with and it went well. I'm glad you guys had fun without me to mock.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Apr 24, 2016)

I mocked the hubby instead. Every time he spoke i kept saying he was yelling at me, to which he would bellow no he wasn't...and crumbling would cry "brute!"


----------



## tankyguy (Apr 24, 2016)

lucca23v2 said:


> He missed turtle dicks..and bald vaginas... and the hobbit cartoon convo...lol



And sharting sharks.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Apr 24, 2016)

My brain had almost forgotten that, and now it is all coming back to me...lol


----------



## lucca23v2 (Apr 24, 2016)

Lol....fun night

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Durin (Apr 26, 2016)

Sorry I missed it. I had to update my computer to win 10. (Long story) So I have to download and setup Teaspeak


----------



## lucca23v2 (May 19, 2016)

When is the next drunk Teamspeak night?

<-- I can't drink.. but I can listen to everyone that is drunk and laugh.


----------



## Crumbling (May 20, 2016)

lucca23v2 said:


> When is the next drunk Teamspeak night?
> 
> <-- I can't drink.. but I can listen to everyone that is drunk and laugh.



Team Drunkspeak: Assemble!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (May 20, 2016)

So...we have to drink on your behalf, is what i am hearing? What dates work for people? I can check my calendar


----------



## dwesterny (May 20, 2016)

I could probably make whatever night is good for the rest.


----------



## lucca23v2 (May 20, 2016)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> So...we have to drink on your behalf, is what i am hearing? What dates work for people? I can check my calendar


Exactly! You drink enough for me. Any night is good for me.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Crumbling (May 20, 2016)

In typical fashion, This weekend i've got social commitments and I'm taking a trip next week and won't be back until Sunday night. After that I should be free pretty much whenever for a few weeks.

Don't wait on me though.


----------



## loopytheone (May 21, 2016)

Crumbling said:


> In typical fashion, This weekend i've got social commitments and I'm taking a trip next week and won't be back until Sunday night. After that I should be free pretty much whenever for a few weeks.
> 
> *Don't wait on me though*.



But then what are we supposed to do with all our waitressing outfits?  Couldn't resist, sorry!


----------



## BigChaz (May 21, 2016)

I'll drink and talk whenevs, yo


----------



## tankyguy (May 21, 2016)

loopytheone said:


> But then what are we supposed to do with all our waitressing outfits?  Couldn't resist, sorry!



Open a 1940's style diner. I've always wanted to.


----------



## Crumbling (May 21, 2016)

tankyguy said:


> Open a 1940's style diner. I've always wanted to.



My favorite scene from that 70's show...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOHooHcKuxk"]isn't this familiar[/ame]


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (May 26, 2016)

11th or 25th would work well for me I think!


----------



## dwesterny (May 26, 2016)

The 11th I'm going to be out of town for sure, but I don't know about the other weekends either so it might not matter either way.


----------



## Crumbling (Jul 21, 2016)

This has been left idle too long. And the board is IMHO getting increasingly quiet. (so we need to get some more dirt on each other to fuel gossip)

This weekend, 23rd-24th. No need to be there all night, no need to drink a drop of you don't want to. Hang out for a little while. 
Even if you've not got a mike... get teamspeak, listen in and join in via text chat.

Do it like Leo does. Post in the voice chat thread when you've got some time and see who else wants to hang out.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Jul 21, 2016)

Agreed!!

Friday night is easier for me though...

Saturday is massages from 10-12, dog class 1-3, and guests over 4-11.

If it is saturday i will only be able to "txt" on teamspeak, not even listen


----------



## loopytheone (Jul 21, 2016)

I'll try and hang out sometime. =)


----------



## Durin (Jul 21, 2016)

I can hang out Friday after 10pm eastern. I have to redo teamspeak

New computer


----------



## Melian (Jul 21, 2016)

Crumbling said:


> This has been left idle too long. And the board is IMHO getting increasingly quiet. (so we need to get some more dirt on each other to fuel gossip)



Don't worry, there will be plenty of dirt after Xy and Dwes get me trashed next weekend.


----------



## dwesterny (Jul 21, 2016)

Melian said:


> Don't worry, there will be plenty of dirt after Xy and Dwes get me trashed next weekend.



You mean like you making the cute Irish waitress turn beet red when you hit on her? I mean if such a thing were to have happened...


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Jul 21, 2016)

Wait i can do 24th dtoo


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Jul 22, 2016)

Ok i can be on in about 20 min


----------



## dwesterny (Jul 22, 2016)

I just got home from day job, so I still have to put in some time for work from home job before I can do anything. Someone just put me out of my misery, please.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Jul 23, 2016)

Are we doing tomorrow?

I can log in durig the AM for the european dimmers, so you don't have to be on until the wee hours?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Jul 24, 2016)

Crumbling and I are on!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Aug 29, 2016)

Loops, crumbling, others..we should do one in a few weeks?


----------



## loopytheone (Aug 29, 2016)

Yuuuush! <3 Although I'm very drunk right now so my judgement is baaaad.


----------



## dwesterny (Sep 2, 2016)

I can probably be on tonight, tomorrow or Saturday the tenth if anyone feels like it. Although it would be late-ish when I got on.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Sep 14, 2016)

This friday? Im gonna be puttering and writing and such, so drop by if you are online.


----------



## loopytheone (Sep 14, 2016)

Sounds good to me!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Sep 14, 2016)

Proposed meeting topic:

Crumbling! I have just learned from a friend there is such things as haggis fritters! Wtf!? I must know more!


----------



## loopytheone (Sep 14, 2016)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Proposed meeting topic:
> 
> Crumbling! I have just learned from a friend there is such things as haggis fritters! Wtf!? I must know more!



I'm not scottish, but I can confirm such a thing does exist.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Sep 14, 2016)

The pic looked like deep fried mars bar...which is like, the best thing during the time your evil twin visits every month...

Haggis that looks like fried mars bars? Not sure when the best consumption time would be...


----------



## Crumbling (Sep 15, 2016)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> The pic looked like deep fried mars bar...which is like, the best thing during the time your evil twin visits every month...
> 
> Haggis that looks like fried mars bars? Not sure when the best consumption time would be...



Its just a ball (or wee slice) of haggis dipped in batter and deep fried.

it's fairly standard chip shop fare...

In fact it's how i usually introduce in-laws to haggis... it's cheap, it's in bite sized pieces.. everyone can try a bit... and no-one is left looking at an entree they can't eat. If it's not well received, I can finish it off myself without feeling like a garbage disposal.

I'm not sure why it would look like a deep fried mars bar though... except that those are best done as smaller pieces rather than a whole bar too.

You should look up the pizza crunch... and the 'munchy box'


----------



## lucca23v2 (Sep 16, 2016)

Crumbling said:


> the 'munchy box'



Sounds like a really bad porn movie...lol


Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Sep 16, 2016)

Thinking i will be online around 5:30-6:00 
EST


----------



## agouderia (Sep 16, 2016)

Crumbling said:


> Its just a ball (or wee slice) of haggis dipped in batter and deep fried.



 These are the dishes on which the terrible reputation of British cuisine is founded!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Sep 16, 2016)

I've actually never really considered Scottish food as part of British Cuisine...

Or Scotland as part of Britain in anything other than politicalness...


----------



## Crumbling (Sep 17, 2016)

agouderia said:


> These are the dishes on which the terrible reputation of British cuisine is founded!




I'll admit that the negging makes me feel pretty...
...but I must remind you that I'm married.


----------



## loopytheone (Sep 17, 2016)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I've actually never really considered Scottish food as part of British Cuisine...
> 
> Or Scotland as part of Britain in anything other than politicalness...



Well, it is. It's a huge part of britain. Like, possibly the biggest, by area.


----------



## dwesterny (Sep 18, 2016)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Thinking i will be online around 5:30-6:00
> EST



I was working until like 8:30 then roped into a long call. Typically Saturdays are better and I would try to make it one night if we repeat.


----------



## loopytheone (Sep 19, 2016)

Same, fridays are the one day a week I can't be up late. :doh:


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Sep 19, 2016)

Nov 12th tentively?


----------



## dwesterny (Sep 19, 2016)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Nov 12th tentively?



I'll do my best to make it and not ditch or skip. No promises. I am a flake.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Sep 20, 2016)

...i hate you.

Edit: ps i miss mocking the way you say pasta


----------



## loopytheone (Sep 20, 2016)

I miss me and Xy mocking all of you. You boys need to come online more often.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Sep 20, 2016)

See!? I knew i was not the only one who expresses affection as mild torture!!!


----------

